# telnet cant run tweak.sh



## smith959 (Apr 6, 2006)

connected to tivo via telnet after unset crlf
and ran 51killer no problem using FA120 which worked great,but when i run sh tweak.sh I keep getting this error.

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
wget: xxx.mastersav.xxx: Host name lookup failure
Download failed. Adjust DNS and try again? [y/n]: y

tried hyperterminal same error, tried rebooting router, tried rebooting tivo, tried using different usb port, help!

I completed steps 1-8 from the zipperwiki site and still couldn't get it . I get bash with ease. I ran 51 killer with telnet. My adapter worked, IP worked, no firewall,when i run ipconfig i dont see that IP address thought just see my local and wireless ip address. tried both usb ports, tried changed ip range to xxx.xxx.xxx.02- 03 so it would be outside my ip dhcp range.

router ip 192.168.0.1
tivo 192.168.0.12

i can ping it without any loss (tivo)

just cant sleep over this...

thanks,


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

You have three options:

1. Fix your DNS. Can do this in tivowebplus. 

2. Extract the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the Zipper tools disk, and put it in the same directory as tweak.sh. tweak.sh will recognize the file is there, and will not try to download it. 

3. Re-zipper.


----------



## smith959 (Apr 6, 2006)

how do i fix my dns?


----------



## smith959 (Apr 6, 2006)

how do i fix my dns? how do i install tivoweb now? can i do any of these with telnet or hyperterm?


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Smith,

I've found the easiest to be step#2 in rbautch's post above. Extract that into the same place where you have tweak.sh and you will be golden.


----------



## smith959 (Apr 6, 2006)

What are the steps to extract the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the Zipper tools disk?

and put it in the same directory as tweak.sh. tweak.sh will recognize the file is there, and will not try to download it

thanks for the reply,

smith


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

smith959 said:


> What are the steps to extract the rbautch_files.tgz archive from the Zipper tools disk?
> 
> and put it in the same directory as tweak.sh. tweak.sh will recognize the file is there, and will not try to download it
> 
> ...


The Tools CD you created to run Zipper contains the file rbautch_files.tgz. FTP this file over to the /hacks directory on your TiVo. This is the same directory tweak.sh should also be located. Then execute the command: sh tweak.sh.


----------



## smith959 (Apr 6, 2006)

connected via fa120

tried in hyperterm

cd /hacks

type rz (then select send file)

hyperterm-connection lost

rz**1000000000045a: command not found


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

smith959 said:


> connected via fa120
> 
> tried in hyperterm
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm not much help with PC FTP problems. Someone else needs to troubleshoot this one. One thing to remember though... make sure your TiVo's root system is set to read write.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

Check this post for some tips:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3913554&highlight=rz#post3913554

post #4985


----------



## smith959 (Apr 6, 2006)

downloaded ws ftp and transfered over rbautch_files.tgz
to tivo sweet....

thanks for all your help and taking the time to reply!

smith


----------



## curbside (Apr 30, 2005)

rbautch said:


> You have three options:
> 
> 1. Fix your DNS. Can do this in tivowebplus.
> 
> ...


I tried to ftp the latest rbautch_files.tgz file to my /hacks directory where tweak.sh is, but the directory (/hacks) is protected and wouldn't allow me to upload there. How can I change the permissions on /hacks to allow me to upload to it? Thanks.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

mount -o remount,rw /

If the unit has already had the tweak.sh script ran on it, you can just type rw from bash prompt, otherwise, you need to type the entire line that I posted. Took me forever to remember that one, and I have to search for it a couple times, not to mention, I had to verify that I remembered it right when I posted it here!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

its in the wiki


----------



## curbside (Apr 30, 2005)

jporter12 said:


> mount -o remount,rw /
> 
> If the unit has already had the tweak.sh script ran on it, you can just type rw from bash prompt, otherwise, you need to type the entire line that I posted. Took me forever to remember that one, and I have to search for it a couple times, not to mention, I had to verify that I remembered it right when I posted it here!


Thanks! the rw worked for me and I was able to use ftp!


----------

